# Banff Restaurants



## Carlsbadguy (Jun 21, 2012)

Heading to Rocky Mountain Resort in Banff in a couple weeks.  Any suggestions on places to eat and any must see sights.  Will definatley spend a day driving up to Jasper and doing the Snow Coach and seeing the Banff Springs and LAke Louise hotels.


----------



## spirits (Jun 22, 2012)

*Banff Springs Hotel*

If you are in the money go there for dinner.  If watching your dollars, go there for some coffee and pie on the outside terrace overlooking the valley. But you must go there.   If you can walk it is a nice hike from downtown Banff.  My 70 DH can make it so its not that bad of a walk. 
Lake Louise Hotel had a fondue that is pricy but well worth it.  Staff there really recommended it when I was there for a conference. We ate too much but I was with some culinary teachers and they raved about the fresh local ingredients. The view of Lake Louise from the dining room is worth the price alone.
Arrdvark Pizza is where a lot of the locals go, just off Banff Avenue.  Pizza by the slice or the pie
Old Spagetti Factory in Banff is a good deal for the family.
We always make a night to go to Bumpers prime rib place just on the outskirts of Banff.  Casual atmosphere and a great salad bar.  Wonderful Alberta beef and surprisingly well priced.  Canmore is a town just a few miles from Banff where a lot of people shop and they say the restaurants are more reasonably priced than Banff.  But....Banff is Banff and if the restaurant has a view that is out of this world well....what can I say?
There is a bakery/deli near the Banff museum that has great homemade soup and bread but they sell out of bread quick so go before noon.
The main town center has a food court that is quite busy with local franchises.
The kitchen at our Banff Rocky Mountain Resort timeshare because my husband is a wonderful cook.  If you like to cook there is a little food shop in Canmore that carries a lot of imported vinegars, oils, pastas.  I bought some duck breast there that my husband really liked.  Always busy.  Sorry I forgot the name but it is on one of the main streets and Canmore is not that large.
Enjoy your trip.  When are you going?


----------



## Carlsbadguy (Jun 22, 2012)

I'll be in Banff July 8-14 staying at Banff Rocky Mountain Resort.  If anyone is around let me know. Also I will be leaving 1 day early so if anyone needs an extra night- Saturday July 13 let me know and we can maybe work something  out.


----------



## spirits (Jun 22, 2012)

*You will love it there*

BRMR is our home resort and we love it. We go New Years and then whenever I can get extra time off from work lol.  The units are on the small side but the mountains have all the space we need   Lake Minnewanka has a lovely boat tour and a nice walking trail.  Boy, we will be there in August and I can't wait.  The resort has a shuttle van that goes into town every hour.  I would NOT take the car into Banff unless you are going early in the day.  Parking is awful and the crowds can get pretty huge later in the day.  We usually take the shuttle and shlep our groceries home every day.  Lots of guests do that so don't be too selfconscious.  Banff is a pricey town and the kitchen sure comes in handy.  Oh, be sure to ask for a refurbished unit.  They were upgraded a few years ago and are really nice.  When we were there in the spring they were doing more units but there might be some older units.  They would not be horrible but well.....get a newer unit


----------



## eal (Jun 23, 2012)

I would highly recommend the Waldhaus, in the Banff Springs Hotel.  To get to it, you drive to the Bow Falls, park at the eastern end of the parking lot, and climb  a flight of circular stairs to the 15th tee of the golf course.  There overlooking the 15th tee is a lovely restaurant with lots of outdoor seating and great food.  Here is a link:
http://www.fairmont.com/banffsprings/GuestServices/Restaurants/WaldhausRestaurant.htm


----------

